# Would a Channel Master 3042 distrobution amp help?



## DarkClown (Dec 23, 2003)

I currently have a Channel Master 4228 antenna and a 7777 pre-amp (I live way out of town). I can get all the HDTV channels in my area but one. The one I can't get I read about a 68-75 signal strength on my DVR-921. The channel frequently drops out and is unwatchable. I'm just wondering if stacking the 3042 with the 7777 is going to help at all.

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Does it happen when it is windy? With 68-75 it really should not drop out much. I find if I over amplify the HD signals a lot of times it gets worse.

I usually try to peak the antenna better. At long distances even a slight wobble in the wind can knock out weak distant HDTV channels.


----------



## DarkClown (Dec 23, 2003)

No not windy but there are some trees in the way. I can't get any signals if i remove the 7777 so it helping a lot. Most of the time the signal is in the 60s while most of the others are in the 80s. I was just hoping that maybe the 3042 would give me that extra bit to lock in the one channel. I guess I could always just cut down the trees but was hoping to avoid that


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

I don't know about hd signals, but it sure helps with analog signals, at least for me.


----------

